# 18" Nismo Wheels



## distortion (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a set of 4 bronze 18" Nismo Rays Wheels for L31 Altima. I used these wheels this past summer. Tires are still good. Almost new condition. Payed over $2000. asking $1600 obo. If your interested i can email you pictures.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Pics are always welcomed, especially when some people don't know what they look like! Btw, I think your asking price is a bit high.


----------



## notoriousflip2.5 (Oct 7, 2008)

send me some pictures i might b intrested


----------

